# SSD M.2 Nvme Overheating?



## mAark (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello guys! (first, sorry about my english im learning). Im plannig to upgrade my 5 years old Samsung 840 PRO SATA SSD, im looking several options and finally decided: Samsung 960EVO 250GB M.2 Nvme, but i hear they get dangerously hot temperatures. I live in Cuba an eternal summer country and my room is a f..king oven all day long even with AC, so im afraid this SSD will fail in a relatively short time after purchase due to extremely hot temperature. If i buy a heatsink i can solve the overheating problem? What do you guys know and can tell me about M.2Nvme temperatures? Should i buy a regular SATA SDD and save money? I have a Phanteks Eclipse P400 case... so is tempered glass and doesn´t have any fan in the side panel, the case airflow is not so good. Do you know if the non PCIexp Nvme drives suffers the same temperature problem? because im also looking the Samsung 850EVO and it uses SATA interface over the M.2 form factor but i don´t know... please help me with some tips, i have short time to decide because a friend its going to make me the favor for purchase and delivery. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Flaky (Jan 9, 2018)

If you don't do stuff other than typical internet and gaming, there is no point in taking NVMe SSD.
Is there anything wrong with your current SSD? 
It would be best if you could tell what do you do on PC, and what is the actual reason for "upgrade" ("840 pro feels old" is not a valid one).


Amount of heat is dependant on the load. If your drives idle most of the time, it won't be an issue also with NVMe one.

Heatsinks do not magically solve the heat problem, they delay it.
If having a choice between
-only providing airflow to the drive 
-only strapping a heatsink/radiator
stick to the first one.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 9, 2018)

Well lets start on the hi end... It would be a simple thing to add a SSD water block to an expandable AIO such as the modular EK Phoenix or Swiftech lines. Adding MoBo and GPU blocks also works if so inclined.  Of course, which GPU will affect whether any additional radiators are required.  Tho with current system secs, the 960 is not something i'd worry about.

https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-releasing-m-2-nvme-heatsink-next-generation-form-factor-ssds/

Heatsinks are a good move but their effectiveness is greatly enhanced by air flow.    If case ventilation does not allow for air movement past / over the heat sink you can normally add a fan  ... (see fan on my water pump heat sink here for example ... *http://www.swiftech.com/MCP35X2-HS.aspx*) however these buggers are a bit small.  A case slot mounted fan is a reasonable choice as is a back of HD cage mounted fan is nothing else in way.  Foinally an Antec "Spot Cool" will fill just about any HS cooling need.

http://antec.com/pdf/flyers/Spotcool80 100_flyer_EN.pdf


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 9, 2018)

During normal use M.2 temperatures should be no issue. However, if you copy a ton of data, like your steam library, then the drive will get hot and start throttling (reduce speed) to keep it at a safe temperature.

If you ambient temperature is higher like you mention, then the throttling will happen earlier, but the drive will never overheat to a point where it gets damaged.


----------



## mAark (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey thanks a lot for the answers guys! W1zzard: So the SSD will start reducing R/W speed in order to maintain a safe temperature limit and i´ll never get damaged due to overheating? So it does the same as processors and video cards? did u know if this throttling temperature limit is public? Or you know any place where i can read for example: If your Samsung SSD surprase 70C start throttling avoid! This SSD can be thermal monitored via software? I my particular case i don´t really care if SSD slows down a bit... my real concern is life spam of the product, im not a heavy user, just regular gaming and i didn´t install to much software either so i think the NVMe will be idle the most of the time and be used only for Windows+Install games and soft. I discard the idea of the heatsink then because the poor airflow of the case. Seriously guys i live in Cuba i even don´t have internet in my home, i write this from work so, believe me when i said: here life spam is the MOST important when u buy something.


----------



## flappyone (Jan 14, 2018)

960 EVO max working temp is 70°C. So it will throttle at around 68°C.
Here is the datasheet: https://cdn.billiger.com/dynimg/woZ...0GB-MZ-V6E500BW-Technische-Details-dddb55.pdf


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2018)

You shouldn't have much problems with the 250GB model, they run pretty cool.


----------



## Hockster (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's a shot of my drives a while back. My 950 Pro runs quite cool and it's directly beside a 1080 video card.



http://imgur.com/11775lJ


----------

